# another quiz just for fun..What is your strongest Quality ?



## hollydolly (May 30, 2015)

http://bitecharge.com/play/strongquality/h4


I got...


[h=3]You got:[/h][h=3]Intellect[/h][h=4]You  seem to have a remarkably astute inner self. Your brain can naturally  understand and deduce complex topics very well. Your discerning and  recognition abilities are keen. You focus on the things you consider  important in life, and you tend to excel at new things faster than most  humans can.[/h]


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2015)

My goodness, I got the same thing! So we are both intellectual Italians, LOL


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2015)

Long lost twinnies Rose..


----------



## Falcon (May 30, 2015)

*Intellect

**You  seem to have a remarkably astute inner self. Your brain can naturally  understand and deduce complex topics very well. Your discerning and  recognition abilities are keen. You focus on the things you consider  important in life, and you tend to excel at new things faster than most  humans can.*


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2015)

You got:
[h=4]Intellect[/h]You  seem to have a remarkably astute inner self. Your brain can naturally  understand and deduce complex topics very well. Your discerning and  recognition abilities are keen. You focus on the things you consider  important in life, and you tend to excel at new things faster than most  humans can.


----------



## Lon (May 30, 2015)

[h=3]Charm[/h][h=4]You have a very alluring and enchanting inner self. When people meet you, they never feel pressured or deceived. Simply, they forget everything and connect with you genuinely. Your words have a life of their own and people genuinely love listening to you. In a world full of fakes, it is a breath of fresh air to meet someone who's exceptionally enjoyable yet so human. And that is precisely you[/h]


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2015)

AprilT said:


> :lofl:



I love it.


----------



## Debby (May 30, 2015)

What's so funny April?  A room full of intellectuals or a lone charmer?


----------



## grannyjo (May 30, 2015)

I got compassion.


----------



## Butterfly (May 30, 2015)

I got compassion, too.


----------



## ronaldj (May 31, 2015)

charm.....I know that test is flawed.....


----------



## Bullie76 (May 31, 2015)

Ambition. They probably had a hard time finding a catergory I belonged in and raked me in this one.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 31, 2015)

Well somebody's different  on here.....so there!!!

[h=3]Ambition[/h][h=4]Deep down, you are a shamelessly ambitious soul. You fearlessly go after the things you want in life and you tend to have an appetite for winning. Your determination and tenacity has a bit of brashness to it. You have a gritty and spunky style that makes you a natural high-achiever in many things you try. The world is your oyster, and you're a natural born winner![/h]


----------



## Louis (May 31, 2015)

Well I'll be damned...I'm a charmer.


----------



## Raven (May 31, 2015)

Intellect, surprised me, I think of myself as compassionate.


----------



## Glinda (May 31, 2015)

I got lunatic . . .


----------



## Louis (May 31, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I got lunatic . . .


Perfect. There's a spot for you in upper management.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 1, 2015)

I  got charm..... I'll settle for that.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I got lunatic . . .




LOL were you filling it in for someone else? :rofl:


----------



## Kadee (Jun 3, 2015)

[h=3]You got:[/h][h=3]Intellect[/h][h=4]You seem to have a remarkably astute inner self. Your brain can naturally understand and deduce complex topics very well. Your discerning and recognition abilities are keen. You focus on the things you consider important in life, and you tend to excel at new things faster than most humans can[/h]


----------



## oakapple (Jun 3, 2015)

And of course we all believe the nice things it says about us....?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 3, 2015)

oakapple said:


> And of course we all believe the nice things it says about us....?


Oh course would it lie to us !  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 3, 2015)

I've got Intellect too, but I'd rather have more money!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank Heavens I thought It was going to say I didn't have an Qualities !

You got:


Charm


You have a very alluring and enchanting inner self. 
When people meet you, they never feel pressured or deceived. 
Simply, they forget everything and connect with you genuinely. 
Your words have a life of their own and people genuinely love 
listening to you. In a world full of fakes, 
it is a breath of fresh air to meet someone who's exceptionally 
enjoyable yet so human. And that is precisely you!


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 6, 2015)

Intellect 

k:


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 6, 2015)

I got Charm. I think I would like a little of every quality named but if it has to be Charm I can live with that.


----------



## Linda (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, I think that quiz is a bunch of bull because no one who knows me would say I'm charming.  My husband once told me I have less tact than anyone he's ever met but that wasn't on the quiz.


----------



## Ina (Dec 7, 2015)

@Linda, I agree with you.  It said I am an intellect, and I can't even figure out how to post my results. :hide:


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2015)

LOL..it's just a bit of fun ladies...not to be taken seriously..


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 7, 2015)

Ina said:


> @Linda, I agree with you.  It said I am an intellect, and I can't even figure out how to post my results. :hide:


Not to worry Ina the results for Intellect have been posted several times on this thread.  I am one also.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 7, 2015)

I got charm-----hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I got charm-----hahahahahahahaha!


 Charm?????  Really??????  J/K


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 7, 2015)

The first time I did it for real I got intellect.

Doing it with the opposite of my real answers I got ambition.


----------



## jujube (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, who'da thunk it?  I done got me some "intellect".


----------



## Lon (Dec 7, 2015)

Charm----------that's me


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2015)

[h=3]Compassion[/h][h=4]To say you understand people and care for others charitably would be an understatement. You are the kind of gem that people spend years trying to find. A deeply compassionate soul, you love and help others altruistically. You have a genuine affection that is easily recognizable and highly commendable. Honestly, we'd all want nothing more than to have more of you in this world![/h]


----------



## imp (Dec 7, 2015)

Prediction before participating:

Aged Rascal Repulsive to Most.   imp


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 7, 2015)

Intellect.... but I knew that already :grin:


----------



## jnos (Dec 7, 2015)

Compassion for me. :lightbulb: I think I found my siggie line: A liberal bleeding heart, proud to to admit it!


----------



## The Inspector (Dec 7, 2015)

[h=3]Charm[/h][h=4]You  have a very alluring and enchanting inner self. When people meet you,  they never feel pressured or deceived. Simply, they forget everything  and connect with you genuinely. Your words have a life of their own and  people genuinely love listening to you. In a world full of fakes, it is a  breath of fresh air to meet someone who's exceptionally enjoyable yet  so human. And that is precisely you![/h]


----------



## jnos (Dec 7, 2015)

Linda said:


> Well, I think that quiz is a bunch of bull because no one who knows me would say I'm charming.  My husband once told me I have less tact than anyone he's ever met but that wasn't on the quiz.


Thanks for the laugh! That is so funny! I was once told I was intimidating because of my brown eyes. Really? news to me


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 7, 2015)

Jnos, I think brown eyes are warm, not intimidating. Remember Omar Sharif?


----------



## IKE (Dec 8, 2015)

The quiz is rigged.......I got 'inetllict' twice and I can't even spell it.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Psst! Ike, we ain't buyin the dumb hick routine--you are as sharp as a tack.


----------



## IKE (Dec 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Psst! Ike, we ain't buyin the dumb hick routine--you are as sharp as a tack.



Shhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 8, 2015)

Ain't takin no stinking quizz.  Never liked em...


----------



## jnos (Dec 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Jnos, I think brown eyes are warm, not intimidating. Remember Omar Sharif?


Oooh yes, Omar Sharif. Just rewatched Doctor Zhivago!


----------



## Lynk (Dec 8, 2015)

I got compassion.


----------

